# Form 2555 and two income sources



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I'm filling out form 2555 to take the foreign earned income exclusion. How can I indicate that my foreign income came from two different sources? (The place where I work was bought out half way through the year.) The form only provides one tiny space for my employer's name and address, with no option to provide more than one name and address. Should I just give the information about the place where I was working at the end of 2019?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If it's the same job, just a change of ownership of the company, I'd just use the name and address for your employer as of the end of the year. They really aren't going to check it.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Great, that's what I figured. Thanks!


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

What I suggest when someone has more than one job is to put the primary employer at the top and the income from that employer on line 19 and then the second employer and the income from them on line 23. There is space on line 23 to add the second employer details and income type.


----------

